# Carriers



## KittehNom

Hi there again

As I am going to be showing for the first time from the summer onwards I am looking to invest in my show equipment. Starting with the essential cat carrier. I want to get something thats a decent size, so my kitty will be comfortable when travelling but most importantly safe!

I have seen a number of those "soft pack" bags, but I can't imagine they are very safe? Advice would be great 

Have been looking at these two hard shell ones though:

Gulliver Pet Carrier Size 3 (Large) > Cats > Main Section > UKPetSupplies

Hagen Pet Cargo Cabrio Airline Approved Carrier - White Top Grey Base (Orange Door) > Dogs > Main Section > UKPetSupplies

Anybody have any personal recommendations? I will be getting one with a shoulder strap and then using a suitcase on wheels to transport the rest of my things (grooming equipment etc).

Oh, its worth mentioning the cat in question is a male Birman 

Thanks for looking!

x


----------



## Donskie

KittehNom said:


> Have been looking at these two hard shell ones though:
> 
> Gulliver Pet Carrier Size 3 (Large) > Cats > Main Section > UKPetSupplies
> 
> Hagen Pet Cargo Cabrio Airline Approved Carrier - White Top Grey Base (Orange Door) > Dogs > Main Section > UKPetSupplies


Hi, I purchased the Cabrio model myself last year and am very impressed with it. Having a top opener makes it so much easier to get the cats in and out for vetting in without dragging them through the front opening. I have also had many compliments on what a great looking and useful carriers they are too.


----------



## Steverags

We use the colapsable carriers as you can collapse and store under the penns at shows.








You can also open from the top easier at vetting in.

That's a dog carrier in the pic, but they do other sizes.

Foldflat Cat Dog Carrier Oxford 600D Fabric Beige


----------



## KittehNom

Thanks for the advice!

And its great to get someone with first hand experience on the "soft carriers" too as I have seen two I really like, but I wasnt sure if they were actually any good! So may have another look now 

Thanks again!

x

Any more tips/adivce on what I should be getting?? I am a newbie  I have had a look at the link on showing as well but just thought I would ask here


----------



## carly87

Make sure you get a cage fan if you're showing a Birman in the summer. I didn't have one for my first summer show, and although the cat didn't get sick, she was panting a lot. I suspect I got more distressed and upset than her though, as the supply of fans at the show had all been bought out! Make sure you have the essentials; white food and water dishes, white blanket and a white litter tray. Also bring some simple grooming equipment with you; comb and brush. Buy some incontenance pads to line the bottom of the carrier with, and then if he has an accident on the way, you can quickly whip out the soiled pad, thus making it less likely that he'll get it all over him. If he does get a wet patch, bring some talc or grooming powder with you. Dust into the wet area and leave to soak up the mess for a minute or two, then comb out. Make sure you comb all of it out though, as if there's evidence of talc in the coat, judges can and do disqualify the cat.

Bring a bottle of your own water with you on the day for them to drink. This means they won't get an upset tum from drinking a different water supply. Also bring disinfectant wipes with you for wiping the inside of the show pen before penning your cat. I've heard that Birmans use chalk to make the feet whiter, but you'll need to ask someone who shows them more about that side of it. I bring eye wipes with me, but I show Persians who are prone to runny eyes that usually need a last minute mop up.

I use a carrier with a metal grill on front and top when I show so that I can talk to and reassure a nervous cat whether I'm carrying them or the carrier is just in the car. There is room under show pens for carriers, whether collapsable or not. If you want something that goes on your back, the Trixie Tbag trolley and rucksack is a good option, although a little small. It's very stirdy and I use it to travel on trains and buses all the time, but wouldn't use it for shows as, with the cat in a smaller space, there's more risk of messing up the preparation you've done to the coat. Any carrier on a shoulder strap is going to swing about quite a bit though. I'd suggest putting your grooming kit in a big rucksack and carrying your cat. The rucksack will be easier to store under the pen too, and your cat will most likely feel better as it'll be able to see you while being carried.

A top opening carrier is essential for showing.


----------



## KittehNom

Wow! Thanks carly!! Thats fantastic information!!  Brilliant stuff!  

Will you be at the supreme show in November? 

x


----------



## carly87

Well, that depends on whether or not I have anything that I think is worthwhile showing there. Although I love my current girl dearly, she'd do nothing at the supreme, so if i still just have her I'll not bother going. I'm expecting to add a kitten this year though, so if sh'es suitable I may well take her.


----------



## IndysMamma

I use the Cabrio too btw, top loaders are fab for stress free unloading at vetting in as you're not getting a travel stressed cat out a small hole lol

also - and it's a pet fear not sure how valid - I like the 'sturdy' carrier protecting my kitties in case anything horrible happens in the car. 

this is due to a few years ago I saw a rather mangled car and the firemen had cut it all open, driver was being carted off in an ambulance, and the firement retrieved two cat carriers from the back - both sturdy 'air freight' types and the cats were hurt but alive, the suitcase on the seat next to them had been squashed/burst


----------



## BSH

I use the traditional Metalcote wire carriers often used by vets/ animal rescues. You can see the cat easily and they can see all around them. They are sturdy and top -opening, which is very useful as has been said already

Cat Baskets, Animal Traps, Pets Carrier Cage, Dog Kennels, Puppy Pens, Mesh Animal Carriers, Rescue Traps

But I shall probably get a Cambrio or two in the future as my cats are begining to out-grow the Metalcote carriers and I suspect they may prefer a more enclosed carrier on long journeys and the Cambrio is consistently well reviewed.


----------



## Biawhiska

IndysMamma said:


> I use the Cabrio too btw, top loaders are fab for stress free unloading at vetting in as you're not getting a travel stressed cat out a small hole lol
> 
> also - and it's a pet fear not sure how valid - I like the 'sturdy' carrier protecting my kitties in case anything horrible happens in the car.
> 
> this is due to a few years ago I saw a rather mangled car and the firemen had cut it all open, driver was being carted off in an ambulance, and the firement retrieved two cat carriers from the back - both sturdy 'air freight' types and the cats were hurt but alive, the suitcase on the seat next to them had been squashed/burst


how awful, good the carriers did their job.


----------

